# Random lines during night photography



## Brexxin (Jun 6, 2017)

Just picked up a Rokinon 12mm f2.0 for my A6000.  I went outside to take a few test shots of the big dipper and i noticed these lines in one of the photos.  Any idea what caused it?




30s, f2.8, iso320.


----------



## john.margetts (Jun 7, 2017)

Something moving fast with a flashing light. An aeroplane?

Sent from my A1-840 using Tapatalk


----------



## WhaleDaughter (Jun 7, 2017)

Airplane is also my guess.


"Rule 408: Time is not the boss of you"


----------



## Derrel (Jun 7, 2017)

Aircraft.


----------



## WhaleDaughter (Jun 7, 2017)

Yeah, if it were an epic alien space battle the line wouldn't be so straight.


"Rule 408: Time is not the boss of you"


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 7, 2017)

Low flying jet with the engines on the rear of the fuselage.  So something as small as a Lear to as large as a MD-88.

Can't be more specific than that though ...
I could probably calculate out it's approximate altitude & speed too if I really cared ...


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 7, 2017)

Here's a closeup of an oncoming B717 flying from Detroit City to Traverse City on a low altitude flight path.  Notice the 2 dots from the engines on either side of the lights.  You'll notice that the Oncoming engines end up being pulsating light and are seen in your photo on either side of the red light at various locations throughout the exposure.   Whereas the safety lights (red, green, white) are long lights as they rotate forward and back. If it's flying away, the light patterns are different.



20161120_B717 (1 of 1) by Steve Sklar, on Flickr

I have to double check, but I think the aircraft came from the distance bottom right to the top left, as the red light is on the left (port side) of the plane .. or I got it backwards .. one way or another.


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 7, 2017)

Either that or it was an alien aircraft


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 7, 2017)

btw, even though you did a 30 second exposure ... weren't you watching at all ?
Jet's tend to make a bit of noise even with super quiet engines.
Even though a few business jets fly over my house at about 200 ft or so that are as quiet as a car driving down the street.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 7, 2017)

Satellite flare.  I'd guess the ISS.


----------



## limr (Jun 7, 2017)

astroNikon said:


> Either that or it was an alien aircraft









(Hey, don't blame me, you're the one who mentioned aliens and invoked the meme  )


----------



## KmH (Jun 7, 2017)

ISS doesn't go on, off, on, off, on, off.
It can get brighter and as it comes into view and dimmer as it goes into Earth's shadow but in between it is always 'on'.

International Space Station


----------



## bogeyguy (Jun 7, 2017)

F25 fighter.


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 7, 2017)

KmH said:


> ISS doesn't go on, off, on, off, on, off.
> It can get brighter and as it comes into view and dimmer as it goes into Earth's shadow but in between it is always 'on'.
> 
> International Space Station


Yup, ISS is mostly seen when reflecting the sun's light.  So it's always a bright blob going across the sky when it can be visibly seen.


----------



## Brexxin (Jun 7, 2017)

I did hear a jet fly overhead soon after this photo.  My assumption was that the light trail would have continued out of frame if that was the case.


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 7, 2017)

depending up the height of the jet you may have a sound lag.
normally at higher altitudes I use a 30-45 degree shift to visually find a jet when I hear it.  So rather than look striaght up I'll look 30-45 degrees to the side.
Even lower down there's a sound/distance lag.

So I use a radar app to know when they are coming dozens of miles before I see (or hear) them.

You took a 30 second exposure.
Where was the plan when the 30 seconds started,
and where was the plane when the 30 seconds ended ...

The plane itself was moving, and not making enough light from the fuselage to show on the exposure.  The lights made enough light for the exposure.

Even on my example, there's no plane being shown and the lights start and stop.

If you don't understand
then tonight
take a long exposure test shots
and walk quickly, then more slowly through each exposure
with and without a flashlight pointed to yourself and not ....


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 7, 2017)

Or maybe it was just an alien ...


----------



## Brexxin (Jun 7, 2017)

Very good points.  I suppose since i heard the jet after the picture that it was still in frame.  This picture was captured nearly straight up.  Thank you all for your responses!


----------

